
Build a Vue Chat App - yemiwebby
https://www.cometchat.com/tutorials/build-a-vue-chat-app/
======
CobrastanJorji
> In this tutorial, I will teach you how to build a modern chat app using
> CometChat.

I'm gonna write a tutorial, too. It will be on the subject of how to build a
house using only a plot of land, a blueprint, and the services of Smithco
General Contracting.

~~~
bookercodes
Haha, I see your point. I work with CometChat on content like this. Our
content strategy is to help developers like us build awesome chat features.
Our platform is a hosted service, granted, but we worked really hard to create
a beautiful user interface and clear tutorial that anyone can follow to learn
more about managing state in their Vue app. Any constructive feedback on how
to improve?

~~~
CobrastanJorji
There's nothing wrong with your article as a tutorial on using CometChat. I
think it was only problematic because of the lack of context here. For
example, it assumes I know what CometChat is, but it's a blog post on
cometchat.com, so that seems more than fair.

If it had been posted to Hacker News with a title like "Getting Started With
CometChat and Vue," it would have been more clear. Posted to Hacker News under
the title "Build a Vue Chat App" made me think it contained instructions on
how one might build a chat app or perhaps a war story about someone who tried
to build a chat app on Vue but ran into some interesting technical problems.

The tutorial itself actually looks pretty good. I appreciate the GitHub repo
with clear "how to run this" instructions at the top and big, explanatory
screenshots underneath.

------
benburleson
Seems like the title should actually be "Install CometChat in your Vue app."

~~~
gatherhunterer
There are thousands of these tutorials that walk you through using a CLI to
get a boilerplate and following the “Getting Started” section of a library’s
docs. They explain nothing and are written to “get your name out there” or to
subtly advertise a paid service.

~~~
bookercodes
Completely see where you're coming from. I work with CometChat and our
attitude is to help developers build text, voice and video chat features.

We are a developer tool like any other. The fact that we're a hosted developer
tool lets us remove the (potential) headache of DevOps and the (absolutely
definite) headache of security and compliance like GDPR and HIPAA. Little
things like message history become seamless because we can help manage your
data for you.

I hope you don't think this is subtle advertising, though. We're sharing a
really good solution and some handy free UI components we worked hard on.
People learning Vue can benefit from this tutorial a lot too.

~~~
jsgo
I'm with CobrastanJorji on this one: the tutorial is fine, good even and may
persuade someone to use your tool for a chat system on their site.

I think the title being "Build a Vue Chat App" (not so much in the context of
your site as that title makes sense there as there is an assumption you're
using CometChat to do it, but in the HN post that highlights it) may've been a
bit of a letdown to some though.

------
Gys
Free to start. Pricing for Pro 'Contact Us'

I hate it when they do that. I surely would never implement something for free
without having some idea of the costs in case the volume increases. Still its
often this way. Are other people really so careless ?

~~~
deif
I also hate this pricing structure. It's usually one of the big things that
will make me fork over cash to a competitor instead.

~~~
bookercodes
This is really good feedback, thank you.

